# power view theme



## curly123 (Aug 8, 2013)

I've created a company branded theme that I want to use in a power view, however from the power view I can only access a list of themes created by Microsoft so I was hoping that someone might know where they are in my file system so I can either add my theme there or edit one of Microsofts themes so that I can brand my power views.


----------



## miguel.escobar (Aug 11, 2013)

you can't really create a theme rather than using the ones that Power View gives you. What you can do is set up a background image and set the transparency on it but other than that you need to choose what Power View gives you. Are you using Excel 2013 for the Power View reports or what version of Power View are you using ?


----------



## curly123 (Aug 12, 2013)

I really want to be able to choose the colours for things like the graphs and charts so that they look consistent with the ones I have as powerpivots where I've created a theme that uses the company branded colours. Yes, I'm using excel 2013 and I will be using SharePoint.


----------

